# Beastmen



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I recieved my copy of October's White Dwarf today and I was looking through it a minute ago. In the "in brief" section it says a short bit that goes like this "If you go down to the woods today you're sure for a big surprise............. especially if it's one of those dark woods that cover the Old world" before going on to say that we will find out what it is about in a few months time. I think it's about the new Beastmen. If this is already known I'm sorry. Also it confirms that Skaven are in November but that was already known I think.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm, yeah I'm just after reading that too. Would be nice if that were the case.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

That sounds like to beastmen to me!! Either that or... Ewoks? Dun dun duuuuuun! :O


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww...
I was just gonna post that, I only just got the WD.
Probably beastmen.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

beastmen gets my vote


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

beastmen seriously need some love


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Makes sense. Daemons, Dark Elves, and Warriors of Chaos have all been done, alongside their greatest enemies - High Elves, Lizardmen, and Empire. With skaven being next (anti-lizards fluffwise), and Beastmen next, I predict Wood Elves finishing them off.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think we may see some second waves for some of the armies first and tomb kings of course.


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

God... don't you people know anything?! 

The teddy bears are having a picnic!


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

hate to say it but beastmen's been slotted late first quarter/early second quarter of 2010 since about april or may of this year. not too much news.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

wood elves then mehbeh?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> wood elves then mehbeh?


nah, it would still be about beastmen. What's a confirmed rumour online is only slightly hinted at in stores and in WD. This will be the little lead in for them, they do it quite often a few months before the release. Then they follow up with a more direct message that it's coming, before an overview the month before, and then the big release.

standard practise.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

It's beastmen as Wood Elves have still got a fantastic army book.
Then next will more than likely be Tomb Kings then hopefully a more up-to-date ork army book.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what they do with the beastmen book, some plastic minotaurs and Bestigors would be particularly welcome.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i think we may see some second waves for some of the armies first and tomb kings of course.


Tk has been loose rumours yea and would defo need some loving too. I seriously hope that a whole bunch of second waves hits the shelves soon though. DoC is still missing their second wave and they came out 



Reign said:


> God... don't you people know anything?!
> 
> The teddy bears are having a picnic!


You! You have brought sweet news about BoC mutations and other sweet details a long time ago, youre bound to know more now, so pwitty pwliis gief something juicy:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Beats of Chaos would be straight up G. I don't think it's Wood Elves because the intro is too..._sinister_. BoC, depending on their new models, are an army I could really get behind. I love my High Elves, but BoC has so much raw brutality that I can't believe they weren't my first army.

Oh wait, yes I can; they have fugly models.


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been out of the loop for awhile, and haven't seen a revised list...

But... Maybe there was something I could remember...

I'll get back to you!

*goes off to think*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> Looking forward to seeing what they do with the beastmen book, some plastic minotaurs and Bestigors would be particularly welcome.


Plastic Dragon ogres are apparently up on the list. Box Set of 3 for £20 as usual, I guess. It's one of 4 on the missing barcodes list on Warseer.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Woot Woot *



Vaz said:


> Plastic Dragon ogres are apparently up on the list. Box Set of 3 for £20 as usual, I guess. It's one of 4 on the missing barcodes list on Warseer.


Dragon ogres are something im incredibly keen to see. I wander if they'l be like the shaggoth (fingers crossed) in looking quite Gor-ish/beastly. Or perhaps more like the new ogryns (not so bad) or, like the new daemon prince (pleeease no!!)  Thanks for this update. Im guessing Minos will be metal, £12 each. And that bestigor will be 10 for £25 like the GreatSwords


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

BoC = March!

At least thats an assumption Ive red elsewhere. SWs were hinted in June, and came 5 numbers later. If this time span from "hint" to "release" stays true then BoC will haunt the woods of the Old World in march again:biggrin:


----------



## archfiend90 (Sep 30, 2009)

Beastmen would be pretty cool. i already have two chaos armies. why not finish it off with a third?!


----------

